# Clumping Fescue?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I hate this and want it gooone but want to verify thats what it is. The blades are so much thicker than the rest of the lawn and feel terrible on your feet. Wife calls it crabgrass or "florida lawn."


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

That looks like K31 to me, especially the last picture. There's not much selective you can do that won't harm your PRG. I think painting glypho is really your only option.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Agree


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Agree. Not sure what it is but nothing short of a paint brush is going to work. I have some similar. Not a fun situation.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Is it realistic to think I can just dig it all out when I overseed in the Fall?


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

You could start digging it out in the fall. I've done it. It's no fun but can be done.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

It will also start to blend in with the rest of your yard when it gets healthier. I've left a few spots in my yard. It's most likely K31.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Its finally time to tackle this before I overseed. I've never used glyphosate so I'm wondering after I spray it and it dies, what is the best way to get rid of the grass? i I have way too many spots (one is about 5x5ft) to dig them all out. My idea is to let it die and hit all the spots with the weedwacker. Would that work? Would I still need to dig out the roots before re-seeding?

Also, how long do I have to wait from the day I spray glypho to the day I can safely re-seed those areas?

Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need to wait 4-5 days for the roundup to be absorbed and start killing the k31. Water it to make it grow and re-apply round up if it is not fully dead. The weedwacker should work, but make sure it is dead. You dont want it survive.

You could apply round up and seed the same date.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh wow I never would've thought you could seed right after RoundUp. As always, thanks g-man!


----------

